#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Luzo Sound & Light

## luuk013

Een feestje van een internationaal basketbal toernooi van studenten vereningingen.
Ongeveer 150/200 personen
Mijn collega heeft deze avond gedraait.
wel een lastig feestje aangezien mensen uit Engeland niet de zelfde muziek smaak als nederlanders en duitsers hebben.. maar uiteindelijk is iedereen tot het einde uit zijn dak gegaan.

geluid:

traktor control s2
2x DB technologies cromo 12
2x DB technologies sub 05

Licht

4x par 56 led
en verder hingen er in de zaal verdeeld div. licht effecten van de vereniging zelf, wij hadden de lampen voor de zekerheid meegenomen en dat was ook zeker nodig! helaas de juiste verlengkabel niet kunnen gebruiken aangezien de stroom voorziening iets verder weg lag dan gedacht.




By luuk013 at 2012-05-02


By luuk013 at 2012-05-02

----------


## tcnr sound & light crew

Strak showtje hoor.
Het witte meubel is ook weer een keer wat anders, wel zou ik er mee oppassen omdat het nu wel heel 'leeg' word, misschien een keer de naam van je drive-in er op?

m.v.g.
Robin

----------


## luuk013

> Strak showtje hoor.
> Het witte meubel is ook weer een keer wat anders, wel zou ik er mee oppassen omdat het nu wel heel 'leeg' word, misschien een keer de naam van je drive-in er op?
> 
> m.v.g.
> Robin



bedankt voor uw reactie! 

het witte meubel is inderdaad nu leeg. wel is het heel tof als er bijv. een par 56 op schijnt, het hooglans witte meubel goed mee kleurd in de kleur van de par.
helaas was het in dit geval onmogelijk om een lamp op het meubel te schijnen, ivm dansende mensen op het podium waardoor het indd heel leeg eruit ziet. we zijn wel aan het twijfelen om misschien indd het meubel met ons logo te bedekken.

of een mooi spandoek achter ons op te hangen.

----------


## tcnr sound & light crew

Tja soms kan het niet anders..

Ojaa: het feit dat er (op mij na) niemand reageert is meestal alleen maar goed, want dat betekend dat ze geen fouten zien.
Ga dus zo door, misschien nog wel een trussje met scanners of iets in die richting, rookdoosje erbij etc..

----------


## djspeakertje

Wat ik zou doen is een doekje fiksen met je logo erop, en dan met precies dezelfde afmetingen als de voorkant van je meubel (in ieder geval de breedte, hoogte hoeft niet perse), en dan zorgen dat je dat doekje eventueel voorop je meubel knoopt als je geen lampen bij de hand hebt. Wat je ook kan doen is van onder/boven een LED tube op de voorkant van je meubel laten schijnen. In beide gevallen zou ik een soort houten bak maken waar de tube in zit, en die aan alle kanten dicht is behalve de kant waar je het licht uit wilt hebben. Aan die kant maak je er dan plexiglas voor, zodat er geen bier etc. in komt. Verder ziet het er netjes uit.


Daan

----------


## luuk013

ondertussen weer een aantal feestjes gehad, helaas niet overal foto's van de apparatuur gemaakt.

maar gisteren heb ik snel een fototje geschoten op een feest op een dak terras.

wat was er aanwezig:

traktor s2
dr dre dj koptelefoon
2x db technologies cromo 12
1x db technologies sub 05
k&m statieven etc.
licht is niet om gevraagd door klant.



By luuk013 at 2012-06-17

----------


## luuk013

check onze nieuwe website en laat weten wat je er van vind. ook staan er fotos op van een paar feestjes.
www.luzo.nl

ook onze apparatuur krijgt een upgrade.. de sub 05 worden vervangen door....

[EDIT]

Onze toppen zijn vervangen door flexsys f12 toppen wat een verschil, nu nog onze sub 05 vervangen die morgen worden opgehaald...

----------


## luuk013

onze nieuwe subwoofer die de sub05's vervangt is gearriveerd.
de RCF 4PRO 8003 AS

----------


## djspeakertje

Hebben jullie er 1? Of meerdere?


Daan

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Ik vind het heel positief dat je je naam niet op je meubel heb staan, ziet er veel strakker uit. Persoonlijk vind ik het altijd zo goedkoop staan. "huppepup drive in show, voor al uw feesten en partijen!"

Als je goed bent komen ze je kaartje echt wel halen en anders knal je gewoon wat foto's op hun facebookpagina, waar onderop je naam staat.

----------


## luuk013

> Hebben jullie er 1? Of meerdere?
> 
> 
> Daan



We hebben er nu 1, maar er zit hier een schappelijk verhuurbedrijf in de buurt die ze voor een mooi prijsje verhuurd. Voor de grotere feesten. Er komt een super geluid uit die woofer.

Ik ben ook tevreden over het meubel
w hebben uiteraard altijd flyers bij.

Bedankt voor jullie reacties!

----------


## luuk013

hierbij een foto van onze nieuwe set

1xRCF 8003 as
2xDb technologies Flexsys F12


By luuk013 at 2012-08-29

ook nog even een paar filmpjes gemaakt van de voor en achterkant voor de geintereseerden, ook nog een filmpje van de nieuwe mix van onze dj.

nieuwe mix dj:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN66_9qYWjg

over de set:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN66_...eature=mh_lolz

Zaterdag hebben we een personeels feest gepland staan waar we de set mogen uit testen, helaas komen er maar 75 man maar we nemen de subwoofer toch mee.

----------


## luuk013

zaterdag avond een personeels feest van de plaatselijke albert heijn gehad, in hotel de druiventros.
in de ruimte konden bijna 200 man, helaas waren er maar 50/75 mensen aanwezig, maar uiteindelijk is iedereen tot het einde los gegaan!

ook heeft de nieuwe RCF 4pro 8003 as subwoofer zich bewezen, overal in de zaal was de bass te voelen, hoefde daarvoor ook niet verder dan de helft open.
ook ben ik zeer tevreden over de flexsys toppen, die blijven goed klinken ook op hoog volume, wel net iets te zwak voor de subwoofer maar in deze ruimte kwamen wij niets te kort.

verder hebben we veel complimenten gehad over geluid + muziek, en er waren geïnteresseerde voor een nieuwe boeking!

apparatuur:
DB flexsys F12
RCF 4pro 8003 as
traktor kontrol s2
4 led parren + rook machine.

mijn collega heeft dit feest gedraaid.

----------


## luuk013

weer een paar feestjes gehad, waarvan 1 bruiloft waar we onder een lekkende tent stonden waardoor we tijdens het feest de apparatuur helaas moesten verplaatsen naar een droge plaats in de tent.

ook ben ik opzoek naar een nieuwe manier om reclame te maken, iemand ideeen?

Gisteren met de open dag van de concurrent een mooie aankoop gedaan.

een eurolite KLS801 set met bijhorend statief, geeft echt enorm veel licht af, als vervanging van de led par 56 met goedkoopste statiefje.

----------


## Starshow

ha luuk, hele goede manier is om bijvoorbeeld een mooi doek te ontwerpen en deze te laten maken en dan voor je dj booth te hangen! bedenk bijv een mooi logo die je ook op je website gebruikt! ben trouwens ook erg benieuwd hoe je je meubel hebt gemaakt!?

----------


## luuk013

UPDATE.

in de tussentijd even geen tijd gehad om te reageren, wel zijn er een paar feestjes voorbij gekomen, en heb ik mezelf een mooie set cadeau gedaan..

PIONEER DJM 700 + CDJ 350

----------


## luuk013

weer een lange tijd niets laten weten..

maar de rcf subwoofer is verkocht in ruil voor een db technologies dva s09 subwoofer, ivm problemen met vervoer.
ook zijn mijn cdj 350 ingerolen voor cdj 1000 mk3, en ben nu aan het kijken naar cdj850/900/2000.

 de cdj 2000 en djm 900 nexus zijn op de foto gehuurd, omdat een bekende collega van mij genaamd  V-delicious, zelf een setje cdj 2000 van een vriend kon lenen.

paar feestjes van afgelopen maanden, heb niet overal foto's van of duidelijke foto's

Prive feestjez zonder licht.
dva s09 + flexsys f12 toppe
cdj 2000 + djm 900 nexus




prive feestje

rcf 4pro 8003 as
flexsys f12
simpel lichtsetje
traktor s2


pre carnavals prive feest

rcf 8003 as + flexsys f12
traktor s2
kls801 led par set.




prive feestje, in gehuurd door partyplanner.

cdj1000 mk3 + djm 700
laptop met spotify premium voor verzoekjes
flexsys f12 + dva s09
setje par56 gehuurd bij ultrasound.




ten slotte nog een filmpje van de laatste foto, ook heel onduidelijk.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq9UfYsP85c

----------


## luuk013

lang niet hier geweest, wel veel veranderd.

in de tussentijd heb ik nog een set cdj900 + djm 700 gehad, hier een aantal keer mee gedraaid, helaas ben ik erachter gekomen dat ik liever aan de andere kant sta van de dj tafel en wegens tijdgebrek het ook steeds lastiger werd om alles goed te regelen.

ik ben vervolgens alles gaan verkopen, beschik nu nog over een xdj-r1 voor als ik een keer een feestje heb dat ik toch nog matriaal heb.  ook was ik van plan mn speaker set te verkopen en 2 topjes terug te kopen. helaas kwam ik die toppen niet tegen die ik zocht, en kwam er een mooi aanbod om een dap soundmate 3 mkII set met 2 extra toppen over te nemen voor een zeer aantrekkelijke prijs.

Ik moet zeggen dat die soundmate toch wel super klinkt en vooral voor het geld.
Nu ben ik van plan om deze set te verhuren aan kennissen collega drive in shows en oude klanten.

----------

